# Figured Maple Bowl Blanks



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone sold figured maple bowl blanks. I am looking for blanks between 8-10 inches in dia and 3-4 inches thick.

Please let me know if there is anything out there!

Thanks,
GR


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Gr, I have a big load of "big-leaf" maple to be cut this spring that looks promising. If you send me your e-mail I will get you photos when the cutting happens. Brian at [email protected]


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Gr,
I have sugar maple, silver maple, boxelder, and sycamore. I regularly cut crotches of maple to get the flame figure. Here is a photo of the one I milled Tuesday night. It was a 2" thick curved 8' long 24" wide slab of maple with flame curl. Contact me at Eberlywoods.com if your interested.
Rich


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I am on a couple of sites every day looking for wood. One of the recent places I found is in Washington state. www.ucrwood.net You have to call Don and ask about wood. He quit selling on EBay A guy with the name of rokjok has sent me some pictures of this guys wood stock. http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m186/RokJok/Buy-Sell/Dons%20wood He is a neighbor and is helping the wood guy publicize his wood. Postage will probably be as much as the wood, if not more. Hope this helps rather than just making you wish it was closer. I am in Ca, so postage is a little better- better than the 14 hour one way trip to go see the wood. I will be calling him on next payday! PM sent, but thought I would share this with everyone.
Robert


----------



## QuarterSawn (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been down to visit Don in Rochester, WA. He has an incredible inventory of wood. I felt like the proverbial kid in the candy store. You can call him and tell him what you are looking for and he will most likely have it, especially maple. Recently I found a couple of saw mills near Tacoma, WA and some of these places have huge inventories of raw dry kiln lumber and turning blanks. They sell the raw lumber to the larger wholesale and retail outlets but generally sell turning blanks to walk in customers. While they don't give them away, I can pick up a dozen nice bowl blanks for $40-$50 and have more fun than I can handle. I have also ordered a few blanks from turningblanks.net. Brad and Mike have a monster inventory of turning blanks and can get you just about anything you need. It's mostly green so you need to factor that in, but their prices are fairly reasonable. It's the shipping that is the killer…


----------

